# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تأجيل اطلاق جهاز PlayBook اللوحي

## salihmob

ر  أفاد تقرير أن تأخير إطلاق جهاز PlayBook اللوحي لمدة شهر كامل يعود إلى حجز آبل لمعظم لوحات التحكم التي تعمل بتقنية اللمس. وذكر موقع DigiTimes التايواني أن جهاز PlayBook المصنع من قبل شركة RIM والمقرر إطلاقه في 19 نيسان الحالي مقابل 499 دولارًا، قد يعاني من مشكلة الحصول على الإمدادات الكافية لشاشات العرض التي تعمل باللمس، حيث تستهلك آبل نصيب الأسد من هذه المنتجات.  تعرض جهاز PlayBook للتأجيل لمدة شهر نتيجة لقيام الشركة بعمل بعض الاختبارات الخاصة بالبرمجيات بالإضافة إلى نقص شاشات العرض بسبب استحواذ آبل على معظم الكمية المتاحة نقلًا عن بعض المصادر من الشركات المصنعة لشاشات التحكم.  ومن المعروف أن RIM كانت تود إطلاق جهازها في الربع الأول من هذا العام لمنافسة جهاز الآي باد، ولكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن حيث أن RIM ستؤجل إطلاق جهازها شهر كامل بعد إطلاق آبل للجيل الثاني من جهاز الآي باد.   وكشفت شركة RIM مؤخرًا أن جهاز PlayBook سيدعم نظام تشغيل أندوريد 2.3 كما أنه يتوافق تمامًا مع تطبيقات بلاك بيري.  ومن المقرر إطلاق الإصدار المعزز بتقنية الجيل الرابع من الجهاز خلال صيف عام 2011.  تجدر الإشارة إلى أن آبل تستهلك الجزء الأكبر من الإنتاج العالمي لشاشات العرض التي تعمل بتقنية اللمس من خلال استثمارات سرية تصل إلى 3.9 مليار دولار.

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

